# 4030 gas exhaust manifold 303 power plant



## GrandpaTaughtMe (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm new here. My grandpa has a 1 owner 1973 John Deere 4030 gas. I believe only 222 were made. John Deere specs say it's a 5.0 6 cyl gas engine. Our problem is the exhaust manifold has blew apart from age. We have welded it twice and this last time I think it's beyond repair. Last weld held up over a year. We can't seem to find another manifold due to rarity of the the tractor. I was wondering if by chance we could find a good one out there somewhere or maybe this engine was used in other John Deere tractors/combine which were more produced? Any help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum GTM! Now, I'd say that there was a fairly decent chance that it's an engine used elsewhere as well. There is an outfit called Jensales... web site HERE, that appears to have parts for the 303. Check them out. Otherwise, contact a John Deere dealer and speak with one of the mechanics to see if they can cross reference it for you. If there was, they'd be the folks to know. I did stumble on to a company that is starting to produce manifolds that are welded up, for certain machines, at the present time, largely International engines, but they could have other offerings. We've got a couple super knowledgable mechanics here with the uncanny ability to locate things, but if you can't find anything, and this forum comes up empty handed (not likely!) then I'll hunt down the folks I spoke of.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The 1967-69 Model 55 and 95 combines apparently used a 303 engine. Check the "dismantled machine" section of Tractorhouse.com They have the following listed in salvage:

4030 tractors - 30 each (mostly, if not all diesels...you'll just have to check)
Model 95 - 10 each
Model 55 - 6 each

Good luck. A used exhaust manifold that old is not much of an option.
__________________________________________________________
Check with this outfit:
*Abilene Machine, Inc.*
Abilene, Kansas 67410
Phone: (800) 255-0337
Contact: Jerry Kriesch


----------

